# Breed Suggestions



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Hi! I have 7 chickens right now, but am looking to get more soon. I want friendly, good layers. Any breed suggestions?? I already have Silkies, Blue D'uccle bantams, Easter Egger Bantam, and a White Crested Black Polish. And if you have pics of the breed your suggesting that would be great!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Out of my mixed flock I like my Barred Rock and Ancona the best for eggs laying and being kid friendly. Both give eggs just about everyday, its probably 5-6 days a week. Both are fine with my kids picking them up and playing with them. The only con would be the Ancona is really flighty and doesnt always lay in the coop. The BR is like clock work, every morning before 10 am in the same nest box. 

Here is a pic of both from last summer. I couldnt find good current pics.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Out of my mixed flock I like my Barred Rock and Ancona the best for eggs laying and being kid friendly. Both give eggs just about everyday, its probably 5-6 days a week. Both are fine with my kids picking them up and playing with them. The only con would be the Ancona is really flighty and doesnt always lay in the coop. The BR is like clock work, every morning before 10 am in the same nest box.
> 
> Here is a pic of both from last summer. I couldnt find good current pics.


There adorable! I like them a lot, might get some of those  thanks!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol the Ancona is my sons chicken, the poor thing gets tortured and is still nice to the kids no matter what they do. 

Pic is from last summer, boy I really need to get out and take some new pics


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Apyl said:


> lol the Ancona is my sons chicken, the poor thing gets tortured and is still nice to the kids no matter what they do.
> 
> Pic is from last summer, boy I really need to get out and take some new pics


Haha, ADORABLE!!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Reinerchick said:


> Hi! I have 7 chickens right now, but am looking to get more soon. I want friendly, good layers. Any breed suggestions??


Buckeyes are very friendly and good layers.........


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

BuckeyeChickens said:


> Buckeyes are very friendly and good layers.........


Great!! Thank you!


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Buff orpingtons: i know almost everyone has these. But people have them for a good reason. There so sweet and their great layers of a large brown egg. Everytime i come in the coop my 2 run straight for me!


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

camocatfish53 said:


> Buff orpingtons: i know almost everyone has these. But people have them for a good reason. There so sweet and their great layers of a large brown egg. Everytime i come in the coop my 2 run straight for me!


That's so cute! Thank you


----------



## gummybear24 (May 26, 2013)

We have a Red Sex-Link to left, Black Australorp middle and Welsummer to right. All very sweet. Red Sex-Link are excellent egg layers. We gets eggs from them all daily.


----------



## gummybear24 (May 26, 2013)

Sorry the Welsummer in middle and Black Australorp to right. Was not looking at pic close enough before posted


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

gummybear24 said:


> We have a Red Sex-Link to left, Black Australorp middle and Welsummer to right. All very sweet. Red Sex-Link are excellent egg layers. We gets eggs from them all daily.


There adorable, thank you!!


----------



## LindaR (Aug 20, 2012)

I have been told that Wyandotte's are very gentle chickens.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

The ones that you have NOW.....
....don't strike me as "Good-Layers".
_Perhaps you have them for other reasons _( such as entertainment ).
MOST of the "Dual-Purpose" Brown Egg Layers will fit your "egg-laying" desire.
BUT....IF you want the BEST "Egg-Layer" at _minimum _Feed-Cost...
The White Leghorn ( lays White Eggs ) is _undoubtedly _the "Best-of-the-Bunch".
It depends on just what you are looking for.
-ReTIRED- 
*P.S. *The Egg-Laying WINNER ( White Leghorn ) doesn't "dress-out" well as a Meat-Chicken. (_smaller_).


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> The ones that you have NOW.....
> ....don't strike me as "Good-Layers".
> Perhaps you have them for other reasons ( such as entertainment ).
> MOST of the "Dual-Purpose" Brown Egg Layers will fit your "egg-laying" desire.
> ...


Actually, all of mine are great layers! I get tons of eggs daily. Just looking for more good layers. But I just recently added my last 2 members of my flock...Buff Orpingtons. And they are wonderful! But thank you


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I am ALSO very pleased with my Buff Orpingtons *!
*They've laid the LARGEST eggs of ANY of my flock of chickens....
....and very _Regularly....even in Winter. _( also GREAT "brooders"....almost as good as "Game Chickens")
_-ReTIRED- 
_


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> I am ALSO very pleased with my Buff Orpingtons !
> They've laid the LARGEST eggs of ANY of my flock of chickens....
> ....and very Regularly....even in Winter. ( also GREAT "brooders"....almost as good as "Game Chickens")
> -ReTIRED-


So far me too!! And that's great to know that they lay in the winter! Thank you so much


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Reinerchick said:


> So far me too!! And that's great to know that they lay in the winter! Thank you so much


*NOTE: *I'm an "Early-Riser" **..so I put a timer on a small light-bulb in the Coop that comes on a couple of hours before Sunrise in the Winter.
( It helps with the Egg-Laying during that time of the year.)
Best Regards,
-ReTIRED- 
**I get up _before _the Roosters. I LIKE to hear them "Hoot & Holler". Ha-Ha !!!


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> NOTE: I'm an "Early-Riser" **..so I put a timer on a small light-bulb in the Coop that comes on a couple of hours before Sunrise in the Winter.
> ( It helps with the Egg-Laying during that time of the year.)
> Best Regards,
> -ReTIRED-
> **I get up before the Roosters. I LIKE to hear them "Hoot & Holler". Ha-Ha !!!


Hm that's a good idea! Will have to try that


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have 4 white leghorns that are a lovely bird laying very large white eggs every day like clockwork. I've also cream legbars which lay large blue eggs and lots of Marans - black copper, cuckoo and french wheaten which lay a lovely chocolate colour egg. I would recommend them all!


----------

